# Gothic 2: neuste Spielstände lassen sich nicht mehr laden !!



## MRiehm (23. Januar 2005)

*Gothic 2: neuste Spielstände lassen sich nicht mehr laden !!*

Hi Leute,

nach gut 50 Stunden Spielzeit ist bei mir ein komisches Problem aufgetaucht:
Immer wenn ich Gothic 2 weiterspielen will (1 o. 2 Tage später, wie ich Zeit habe)  lade ich den neusten Spielstand.

Nun passiert folgendes: Der Spielstand wird geladen, ich lauf so 1 - 2 Minuten rum und danach friert der Bildschirm ein. Nichts geht mehr !    

Nur noch mit strg+alt+entf kann ich den Rechner runterfahren.

Ältere Spielstände lassen sich laden, aber immer bei den 2 neusten Speicherungen spinnt das Gothic rum !!     

Hat so etwas auch schon mal jemand gehabt oder weiß woran es liegt?
(Besonders schade wenn man gerade mal 5 Orks und 4 Drachen-Snapper mit Müh und Not umgelegt hat - die ganze Arbeit umsonst !!)  

Viele Grüße aus dem Minental - Michael


----------



## Larry_C (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: neuste Spielstände lassen sich nicht mehr laden !!*

hmm....... vielleicht sind die save-dateien beschädigt - kommt laut div. forenmeldungen gelegentlich vor -> guck zb hier: http://www.spieleforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155540

zitat: Frage: Jedes mal, wenn ich ein Spiel lade, stürzt der Rechner ab oder das Spiel hängt sich auf!
Antwort: Höchstwahrscheinlich wurde eins deiner Saves beschädigt. Dies kann durch einen Absturz des Rechners etc. passiert sein. Einen Save zu reparieren geht recht einfach:
1. lösche den Inhalt des Ordners "Current" (Backup!) und versuche, den kaputten Save zu laden
2. Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, überschreibe in dem kaputten Spielstand die "Newworld.sav" (bzw. durch die, in der du dich gerade befindet hast) durch eine neue, möglichst aus einem gleichartigen Spielstand. Wenn du die Datei aus einem anderen Kapitel nimmst, hat das zur Folge, dass alle Monster & Items etc. wieder in Khorinis sind. Jedoch trägt das keine schwerwiegenden Folgen.
Auch möglich wäre es, dass dein Rechner einfach überlastet ist. Schließe alle Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen und versuche es dann noch einmal!

ansonsten nehm ich an, dass du das spiel schon auf die neueste  version gepacht hast.............

eventuell wirst du auch hier fündig: http://www.worldofgothic.de/

viel glück jedenfalls!!


----------



## MRiehm (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: neuste Spielstände lassen sich nicht mehr laden !!*



			
				Larry_C am 24.01.2005 06:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm....... vielleicht sind die save-dateien beschädigt - kommt laut div. forenmeldungen gelegentlich vor -> guck zb hier: http://www.spieleforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155540
> 
> zitat: Frage: Jedes mal, wenn ich ein Spiel lade, stürzt der Rechner ab oder das Spiel hängt sich auf!
> Antwort: Höchstwahrscheinlich wurde eins deiner Saves beschädigt. Dies kann durch einen Absturz des Rechners etc. passiert sein. Einen Save zu reparieren geht recht einfach:
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. !!!

Also kaputt gegangen durch einen Absturz ist es nicht. Das Spiel (Version 1.3) wird immer ganz normal beendet.

Ich nehme an, tja ich weiß nicht was ich annehmen soll, ich glaube mit der Überlastung könnte es zusammenhängen.
Habe nämlich nur 256 MB Ram, 1,7 Ghz Proz. 
Vor dem Spiel sind ca. 150 MB RAM bereits durch Windows und ähnliches belegt.

Ich werds mal auf einem neuen Rechenr testen müssen.

Danke und viele Grüße - Michael


----------



## davied (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: neuste Spielstände lassen sich nicht mehr laden !!*

Das kann auch daran liegen das du den Marvin Modus angelassen hast. Du musst ihn immer mit b42b beenden, falls du ihn benutzt.


----------



## Larry_C (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: neuste Spielstände lassen sich nicht mehr laden !!*

jo - könnt schon an der überlastung liegen . schau mal, welche prozesse so im hintergrund laufen und check mal welche programme immer automatisch gestartet werden und miste die unnötigen aus. 

diese seite is da sehr hilfreich zum identifizieren von tasks: http://www.wintotal.de/Spyware/

grundsätzlich würd deinem rechner ne ram-aufrüstung auf zumindest 512 mb gut tun. gothic muss ja zeitweise ziemlich ruckeln denk ich mir mal..........


----------



## MRiehm (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: neuste Spielstände lassen sich nicht mehr laden !!*



			
				Larry_C am 24.01.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jo - könnt schon an der überlastung liegen . schau mal, welche prozesse so im hintergrund laufen und check mal welche programme immer automatisch gestartet werden und miste die unnötigen aus.
> 
> diese seite is da sehr hilfreich zum identifizieren von tasks: http://www.wintotal.de/Spyware/
> 
> grundsätzlich würd deinem rechner ne ram-aufrüstung auf zumindest 512 mb gut tun. gothic muss ja zeitweise ziemlich ruckeln denk ich mir mal..........



Jo, des ruckelt ganz schön !!! 
Immer wenn ich in die Stadt komme, rein ins Stadttro, ruckel, ruckel, ruckel ...
Dann muss ich erst mal 15 sec. warten, bis ich mich wieder bewegen kann. 
Da krieg ich immer Panik, ob es weitergeht oder ob er abstürzt !!

Zeit für nen neuen Rechner !!

Grüße - Michael


----------

